# onmouseover soll ein Flash starten! Wie?



## wauwau (20. Januar 2002)

Also ich möchte, wenn man mit der Maus über ein Button fährt, das im gleichen Frame ein Flash startet. Ich hab 5 Buttons und jeder Button hat als Anschauung eine kleine Animation.

Button1
Button2
Button3
.
.

Flash   (<--- Bereich für alle 5 Flash-Animationen)


----------



## elgo (20. Januar 2002)

Erstelle einen Button. Da findest du 3 Spalten (weiß jetzt nicht genau) normal, on mouse over, und aktiv glaub ich. Du packst einfach in die Mouseover Spalte eine Filmsequenz in der deine Animation abläuft

Fertig


----------

